
 On becoming a household name - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/05/on-becoming-a-household-name.html
======
russell
Seth recommends banner ads to become a recognizable name. They are worthless
for generating click-throughs, but work for raising awareness, so that in some
other context your name is recognizable. Makes sense to me, particularly for a
clean non-offensive (in the senseof distraction) ad with nothing more than a
name, a tag line, and a pleasing graphic. This being Seth Grodin, there is no
data or analysis to back it up.

~~~
thwarted
Just like road-side billboards, and sponsor labels printed on race cars,
static ads printed on the sidelines during sporting events, and the majority
of television ad spots.

